# Fuji Altamira VS Fuji SST VS Madone 4.5



## microspawn

I currently have a 2008 Trek Madone 4.5 in size 54 (this bike fits me well). I am looking at the current offerings from Fuji and will be ordering online. This means that I will not be able to ride / size the bike in person. My Trek fits me great - I'm 5'7" and have 31 / 32 inch inseam. The largest size available of the Altamira is S/M (47cm). The SST is available in all sizes. I like the SST but it is more of a 'sprinters' bike. I am not a sprinter by any means.

I made a chart listing geometry of each bike (Altamira / SST / Madone 4.5 H2). My Madone has a couple of cm of spacers but I could definitely ride lower.

I ride an average of 130 miles per week consisting of 2 - 3 spirited group rides and 2-3 solo rides. I also ride several centuries a season.

Question 1: Will the Alamira in S/M 47cm fit me?
Question 2: Is the SST really that harsh of a ride?
Question 3: Will either of these bike be a significant upgrade from my Madone 4.5?

Any Fuji and fit knowledge is greatly appreciated.

View attachment 282353


----------



## El Guapo

Um, you need a Medium in the Fuji based on the numbers for your Madone. The Altamira is closest in fit and ride to what you're used to with your Madone. The SS in SST is short for Super Stiff. You don't mention your weight, but I'd that unless you're 180 and above, the SST would beat the ever living crap out of your backside. I have an 2012 Altamira 2.0 Di2 in M/L and I'm 5'10" and absolutely love the smooth ride. It's surprisingly stiff during out of the saddle efforts though.


----------



## microspawn

You are right. The M(50) Altamira is the right size and right bike for my build. 

I just have to decide what level to get. The 1.X is looks assume but $$$.


----------



## El Guapo

2.0 is the way to go...Ultegra components, Rotor 3DF+ crank. Should be able to find a mechanical Ultegra for less than $2k pretty easily (my Di2 '12 was purchased this past Dec.31 for $2.9k). Pay attention to the fork. The FC440 is the heavier of the two full-carbon forks (the FC330 is the other...the number indicates the projected gram weight). 105 and lower equipped models come with an FC770 (aluminum steerer) that adds significant weight. Good luck with your selection. I wholeheartedly love my Altamira.


----------



## Oldlegs

I have a SST 2.0 Ultegra build, I have no comfort complaints but I am 6"3 and 215lbs. The SST comes with a carbon fiber seat post, I replaced the OEM stem with a FSA OS99 CF Matrix stem and the OEM handlebar with a carbon fiber 44cm handlebar.


----------



## dpar

Thanks for the info on the SST. Any more feedback on this great looking bike? Performance store has the 2013 SST 2.0 at $1999 on closeout.


----------



## lyrictenor1

dpar said:


> Thanks for the info on the SST. Any more feedback on this great looking bike? Performance store has the 2013 SST 2.0 at $1999 on closeout.



I just built an SST from a frame (2011 2.0) I bought on Craigslist. I really enjoy this frame. Handling response is very quick, bottom bracket is quite stiff (great, especially if you like to stomp on the pedals), and the cockpit position is pretty agressive. The frame is very stiff, and one can feel everything in the road, but never feels harsh. It reminds me of a sports car with a stiffly-sprung suspension w/ matched damping: You feel what you need to feel in the road (and is communicated through the bars and seat very well), handles really well, accelerates quickly, and does not flex much at all. I'm 5'10 at 180lbs, and don't feel like it beats me up at all. After my initial shakedown rides following building the bike, I took it out on a half-century and a century, and it performed beautifully and didn't leave me feeling like I wanted something a little more plush at the end of both rides. Then again, I like being able to feel most of the road (within reason); as they say, "different strokes for different folks." I recommend the bike, but do make sure you test it on a lot of different road surfaces for youself to see if you like it.


----------



## Luxurious.Liquids

I would recommend going from your Madone to an Altamira instead of the SST because it would be a bit of a jump in the 'type' of road bike. The Altamira is more of an all-round performance machine while the SST is much more of a sprinters machine like you already know.


----------

